# Any bikers ?



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Sav'a look then :biggrin:

Here's my current weapon of mass destruction .. 09 GSXR 1000 K9


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

What can have you got on it??

I've had a few from an SS50 at 16 in 1974 up to Triumphs in 2004 when i got rid of the last one.

Just MTB's now 

I'd love an 850 Commando some day


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Went from Guzzi's, Ducati's to life in the slow lane.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I do like the aesthetics and freedom that bikes express. Trouble is, if I even mention so much as getting a simple push scooter, Kristina goes mad. With my sense of balance, poor road sense, and arthritis, I would be lethal to myself and other road users on a bike - pedal powered or motor driven. I use this to good effect though for teasing Kristina that I am going to get a bike...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> I do like the aesthetics and freedom that bikes express. Trouble is, if I even mention so much as getting a simple push scooter, Kristina goes mad. With my sense of balance, poor road sense, and arthritis, I would be lethal to myself and other road users on a bike - pedal powered or motor driven. I use this to good effect though for teasing Kristina that I am going to get a bike...


 Trendy power assisted trike ? For two.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

You know, dear WRENCH, I really like that. I'll show it to Kristina and hopefully she will say, "Go for it." If only... :biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Started riding Bemers in 1974 and a few since.*

*R1200RT with Big Brother.*


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Does this count?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Went from Guzzi's, Ducati's to life in the slow lane.


 You're going to get in trouble with that picture...bah ha ha... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> You're going to get in trouble with that picture...bah ha ha... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 So is this guy with the recoil. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> What can have you got on it??
> 
> I've had a few from an SS50 at 16 in 1974 up to Triumphs in 2004 when i got rid of the last one.
> 
> ...


 Its a "Two Brothers" Carbon can, it was on the bike when I bought it, but it is too loud really, I'm used to loud bikes but its ridiculous


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> Does this count?


 Yes, but its WAAAAAAAY too clean :biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Yeah, I know, I know...It's clean*. :tongue:

*Sturdy Hard Tail for the all the challenging single tracks in our area.*


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

BlueKnight said:


> *Yeah, I know, I know...It's clean*. :tongue:
> 
> *Sturdy Hard Tail for the all the challenging single tracks in our area.*


 Nice! .. I do like a Trek, the one in bottom pic of mine is a modified Trek Fuel, under the mud :thumbsup:


----------



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks like this thread has been hijacked by the non motorised variety!

Here my favourite two...


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy300 said:


> Yes, but its WAAAAAAAY too clean :biggrin:


 In my defence i think I'd just put a new chain, brakes, pedals and hope jockey wheels on it.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I've had loads of motorbikes over the 40 years, but I do suffer with little legs so have to be very selective.

The two I have at the moment are both due for a change, the NC700x (lowered) because I've had her for over 4 years and the Bandit because I want fuel injection really, so fed up with chokes!!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

After a nasty crash, wrecking my much loved divvy 900, I ended up with one of these..




























I am getting it blacked out though, too much silver for my tastes.

I also used to be a mad keen cyclist too, but the same accident put paid to that too.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

My current ride, 2018 Versys GT SE

@Biker That's not a bike !! But will let you off if you're not able to ride two wheels


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Too many according to the wife. Heres my current collection. 































Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Got these at the moment, but on the look out for a ZXR750H1 or H2 and a Z650


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy300 said:


> Yes, but its WAAAAAAAY too clean :biggrin:


 Where's that in the background?


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> Where's that in the background?


 Elan Valley, Rhayader .. stunning area and epic mountain biking :thumbsup:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Bl00dy hell looks brilliant.

We've got the West Pennine Moor and Rivington on the doorstep which is just as well as walking the boy has pushing mtbing into the background.

What are your flat pedals, they look familiar?


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> Bl00dy hell looks brilliant.
> 
> We've got the West Pennine Moor and Rivington on the doorstep which is just as well as walking the boy has pushing mtbing into the background.
> 
> What are your flat pedals, they look familiar?


 I'd like to get up there to the Pennines sometime when I'm back to fitness (been out of the saddle for around three months now with a back injury) :angry:

The flats are "Moove" .. lovely made pedals and really grippy, though I don't use flats on any of my bikes now, not fit enough on the climbs without SPD's, and have too many shin scars :bash:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy300 said:


> I'd like to get up there to the Pennines sometime when I'm back to fitness (been out of the saddle for around three months now with a back injury) :angry:
> 
> The flats are "Moove" .. lovely made pedals and really grippy, though I don't use flats on any of my bikes now, not fit enough on the climbs without SPD's, and have too many shin scars :bash:


 Hahaha those pins dont half dig in dont they??

I dont trust spds off road but im doing very little now anyway


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> Hahaha those pins dont half dig in dont they??
> 
> I dont trust spds off road but im doing very little now anyway


 Sure do pal .. this was a week after a pedal strike in the forest and it was healed .. bl00dy felt this one


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy300 said:


> Sure do pal .. this was a week after a pedal strike in the forest and it was healed .. bl00dy felt this one


 Ouch


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Went to the London motorcycle show today. Usual **** - £20 to walk round a large shop! Still, I bought a set of cobalt drill bits, a bag of cable ties and I found a new pair of sunglasses on the floor so not all bad.

Oh yeah, and I had a go on a sports bike - Christ - I didn't know I could lean them that far!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5400983/Hundreds-bikers-turn-funeral-Douglas-Barclay.html

I was there, front of the row on the right hand side. What an epic spectacle it was and his family were moved by the response


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Never been one for taking photos, but I found this earlier today. One of the last Meriden Bonny's with UK tank, bars and exhaust fitted. It was a foul handling unreliable pig. I kept it for four years and got rid of it.










Replaced it with one of these.










Never missed a beat. As long as you regularly emptied a can of WD 40 on the electrics, and disconnected the "stupid" linked brake system, it was fine.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Never been one for taking photos, but I found this earlier today. One of the last Meriden Bonny's with UK tank, bars and exhaust fitted. It was a foul handling unreliable pig. I kept it for four years and got rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How late is the Bonnie?? I think the latest ive been on is about 75/76.

Were Italian electrics like Jap chains and tyres?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> How late is the Bonnie?? I think the latest ive been on is about 75/76.
> 
> Were Italian electrics like Jap chains and tyres?


 The Bonnie was registered in 1978, the pic is from 81.

Contrary to what everyone told me, the Guzzi electrics were never a problem. It was by far, the most reliable bike I've owned. Down side was a rear tyre around every 1000 miles. I went from Glasgow to Dartmouth and back and the tyre was "to the canvas" on return, and I don't do a lot of breaking with the rear pedal.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> The Bonnie was registered in 1978, the pic is from 81.
> 
> Contrary to what everyone told me, the Guzzi electrics were never a problem. It was by far, the most reliable bike I've owned. Down side was a rear tyre around every 1000 miles. I went from Glasgow to Dartmouth and back and the tyre was "to the canvas" on return, and I don't do a lot of breaking with the rear pedal.


 I didnt like alloy wheels when they first came out in the late 70's but by 78 I'd jacked in with bikes anyway.

Do you remember the commando chopper, thing with hi bars....... Uggggghhhhhh, how could they do that to such a beautiful bike?


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

My current collection:-


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Big Vern said:


> My current collection:-


 You have good taste. :yes: :tongue:


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a BMW R1200GS TC, it has hardly any miles on it. It has been stuck in my shed for the last 5 years. Been in hospital with ill health too many times for me to remember and loads of complications when I came out.

I just don't ride it anymore and can't really due to the complications.

I should sell it but it has been one of those "I will do it tomorrow" kind of thing.

I am gutted, truly am.

I used to go abroad on the bike every year to see the Motogp and have been to a lot of places in Europe for bike meets, memorial sites etc.

It is an amazing machine for comfortable riding and great for the twisties.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Flycaster said:


> I just don't ride it anymore and can't really due to the complications.


 I can't imagine not being able to ride. :swoon: I would probably sit on my arse all day in front of the computer on a watch forum. Drinking. :laugh:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Flycaster said:


> I have a BMW R1200GS TC, it has hardly any miles on it. It has been stuck in my shed for the last 5 years. Been in hospital with ill health too many times for me to remember and loads of complications when I came out.
> 
> I just don't ride it anymore and can't really due to the complications.
> 
> ...


 I was in that situation until I bought one of these..


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Just a 'handful' in various states, some are projects, some are original. I have a tenancy to take pics when i'm fettling with em'....

Honda Superdream 250N. All original including front tyre :bash: .......except pipes and collector box










A.J.S 350cc Model 8, right in its element... on the bike bench with another problem!










All original Honda CD175










L.E Velocette project










Honda XBR500










74' Fizzy....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Just got my latest Hitchcocks catalogue today. Really trying hard to resist the temptation to build one of these.










These are excellent :thumbsup:










Easily tuned, Gold Star performance, and brakes to match. Wish I'd bought a GB model when they were affordable.


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have a couple - one of the last Honda VFR750FKs and a Triumph T595.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Went out on the "mechanical laxative" today :teethsmile: .. lovely ride in the Cotswolds to a favourite village of mine for a crackin al fresco fish/chip lunch in the sunshine :thumbs_up:

Then a longer route back home, during which I was goaded into showing a couple of different plebs in quick cars what fast really means (a Maserati, and an AMG Merc) :whistling:

I don't normally take the bait, but now and then .. well, ya know what its like :laugh:


----------

